# Aluminum's Progression thread/Sub 30 3x3/Sub 2 4x4/Working on planing out whole cross/Sub 1 3oh/Sub 5 2x2



## Aluminum (Apr 1, 2022)

So, I use the MFJS magnetic meilong as my main 3x3, i use beginner cfop, Do you have any tips about how I could get sub 30, or maybe even sub 25 without learning a ton more algorithms?


----------



## CT-6666 (Apr 1, 2022)

Have you already learned how to do F2L. Otherwise this would be a good starting point, I would recommend the Toutorial from Jperm.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 1, 2022)

There are a lot of ways to improve on your times, depending on which area you are the worst at. 
*1. Cross*
If you didn't know,any cross can be solved in just 8 turns. It takes a bit of time to fully learn how turns affect other cross edges, but with practice I'm sure you'll get there.
*2. First and Second Layers*
I don't think you know F2L, so you can improve on turning speed. For beginners' method, these two layers are arguably the easiest step to do. You can also start to work on a little bit of look-ahead, so while you are solving this edge, you keep your eyes on another edge so there won't be any pausing between turns. 
*3. Last Layer*
For 4 look last layer, you can work on faster recognition. For orienting yellow layer, there's really not much to work on except to turn faster. If you want to get a bit serious into cubing, then learn full CFOP. In permuting the last layer, you should not use cube rotations. For example, you have a pair of headlights on the left side of the cube. Don't rotate your cube to the right to solve that headlight, instead, just do U' to bring the headlight in front of you. 

These are just a few tips, and I don't know if you use these or not, so hopefully this helps you get to sub-25. I memorized nearly all of CFOP algs, and my average is 13 seconds. However, if you want me to do beginners' method, my average would be 20-25 (that's pretty much the fastest you can get with beginner's) and occasionally I might get sub-20. Good luck


----------



## Zeke_beke (Apr 1, 2022)

I am working towards sub 20 so I do have a few tips practice efficient cross, work to be able to figure out what case you have,and just practice (but that last ones obvious)


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> There are a lot of ways to improve on your times, depending on which area you are the worst at.
> *1. Cross*
> If you didn't know,any cross can be solved in just 8 turns. It takes a bit of time to fully learn how turns affect other cross edges, but with practice I'm sure you'll get there.
> *2. First and Second Layers*
> ...


Ok, the OLL tips will probably be most important for me. I also will be getting a lubricant soon so that will be good.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 27, 2022)

how is your average now its been 3 weeks


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 27, 2022)

Sorry forgot to reply!!!!!! anyway, I got a 30.04 a while ago, just was too lazy to post it
Also got this Moyu magnetic cube (full name is moyu meilong 3m magnetic 3x3) and a 5x5 and 6x6 and lunar from speedcubeshop
Also, I DID get my sub-30, with a 25.17 before i got the new cubes, so i could just end this thread, but now my goal will be Sub-25.


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 27, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Sorry forgot to reply!!!!!! anyway, I got a 30.04 a while ago, just was too lazy to post it
> Also got this Moyu magnetic cube (full name is moyu meilong 3m magnetic 3x3) and a 5x5 and 6x6 and lunar from speedcubeshop
> Also, I DID get my sub-30, with a 25.17 before i got the new cubes, so i could just end this thread, but now my goal will be Sub-25.


wow aluminum thats alot of also's


----------



## Aluminum (May 23, 2022)

CT-6666 said:


> Have you already learned how to do F2L. Otherwise this would be a good starting point, I would recommend the Toutorial from Jperm.


yes


----------



## Aluminum (May 23, 2022)

25.15!!! New pb by 0.02!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
single: 25.15

Time List:
1. 25.15 R' B' F2 R U2 B2 R B2 L F2 R F2 L B D' F2 L' R2 D L'

Recon:


PB Reconstruction - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## OtterCuber (May 23, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> 25.15!!! New pb by 0.02!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-22
> single: 25.15
> ...


Good job, otter!


----------



## Aluminum (May 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
single: 24.85

Time List:
1. 24.85 L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D R U B F2 D' F' R2 D L
ANOTHER PB??


----------



## Aluminum (May 26, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
> single: 24.85
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Let me clear this up, in sub 30 i meant a sub 30 single, not average. I keep getting pbs so this will be my progression thread.


----------



## OtterCuber (May 26, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
> single: 24.85
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Good job!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> So, I use the Qiyi Warrior S as my main 3x3, i use the beginners method but with 4 look last layer, and i recently got a pb of 35.33 on it. Do you have any tips about how I could get sub 30, or maybe even sub 25 without learning a ton more algorithms?


Try to focus on the thought process during the solve to get faster. You need not turn faster or learn advanced algsets for that.

Good luck!


----------



## Aluminum (May 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Try to focus on the thought process during the solve to get faster. You need not turn faster or learn advanced algsets for that.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## That one sub 20 cuber (May 27, 2022)

CT-6666 said:


> Have you already learned how to do F2L. Otherwise this would be a good starting point, I would recommend the Toutorial from Jperm.


@CT-6666 personally, i think the brody the cuber videos is a lot more concise and easier to learn


----------



## Aluminum (May 27, 2022)

That one sub 20 cuber said:


> @CT-6666 personally, i think the brody the cuber videos is a lot more concise and easier to learn


no its fine i already learned f2l


----------



## Aluminum (May 28, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Let me clear this up, in sub 30 i meant a sub 30 single, not average. I keep getting pbs so this will be my progression thread.


But now i mean average.


----------



## Aluminum (May 28, 2022)

Quick question what in my river is NISS for FMC?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 29, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Quick question what in my river is NISS for FMC?


NISS stands for Normal Inverse Scramble Switch. In FMC, you want as fewest moves as possible, and NISS helps by switching between normal scramble and inverse scramble and you can see which takes less moves to solve. Note that you can switch between normal and inverse scramble anytime in your solve. 

I didn't learn NISS yet, but I know how it works. I just forgot how to switch between normal and inverse scramble.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 29, 2022)

For learning FMC techniques, read  this , it's basically the fmc bible.
Also, I've never heard the phrase "what in my river" before but sure, whatever floats your boat
See what I did there


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> For learning FMC techniques, read  this , it's basically the fmc bible.
> Also, I've never heard the phrase "what in my river" before but sure, whatever floats your boat
> See what I did there


Honestly dont know what you did but i am an otter so i live in a river and dont use boats


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Honestly dont know what you did but i am an otter so i live in a river and dont use boats


You are outnumbered by ducks so...


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> You are outnumbered by ducks so...


Can you just give me some sub 30 tips


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> For learning FMC techniques, read  this , it's basically the fmc bible.
> Also, I've never heard the phrase "what in my river" before but sure, whatever floats your boat
> See what I did there


@IsThatA4x4 do you hate the ducks


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Can you just give me some sub 30 tips


Alright then.

So in last layer do not rotate the whole cube, just rotate the top (if you're still doing that).
And keep practicing


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Alright then.
> 
> So in last layer do not rotate the whole cube, just rotate the top (if you're still doing that).
> And keep practicing


i already do that , time for an ao100!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Also try to get your F2L cases into muscle memory (don't think Move the top, hide the corner, move the edge etc.)


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

Already done also


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

Oh no


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

didnt realive i got ao5 pb
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-29
avg of 5: 32.64

Time List:
1. (29.69) B2 R' D2 B U2 B L2 B2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 L' B' R2 D' R B U F2 
2. (39.74) L' F L2 U L B R' B' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 
3. 32.67 D F U' R' B' D R' U' D2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F' D' 
4. 35.14[rus u perm] R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 R2 F D' L R' F' D2 U' L B' F 
5. 30.12 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B' L' D B2 R' F L' D2 B' D2


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

time for 4x4


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 30, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> @IsThatA4x4 do you hate the ducks


I don't hate 'em, but sometimes they tend to get a little... territorial?


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> I don't hate 'em, but sometimes they tend to get a little... territorial?


Same


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> time for 4x4


IS THAT A 4x4???


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

I'm also team tymon by the way


nigelthecuber said:


> Also try to get your F2L cases into muscle memory (don't think Move the top, hide the corner, move the edge etc.)


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> IS THAT A 4x4???


Yes it is. A pretty cheap one too


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> IS THAT A 4x4???


Thou hast summoned me, what is it that you might impart to me?


----------



## Aluminum (May 30, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Thou hast summoned me, what is it that you might impart to me?


No this 4x4 https://speedcubeshop.com/products/...1&_sid=371d35688&_ss=r&variant=31575199187057


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 31, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Thou hast summoned me, what is it that you might impart to me?


oh wait, i just saw a 4x4.


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 1, 2022)

HOW?? 1.84 2x2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R U F


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> HOW?? 1.84 2x2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R U F


Did you do it on stackmat?

Try one looking these kinds of scrambles (4, 5 movers). You can definitely get sub-1 on this one.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> HOW?? 1.84 2x2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R U F


I got 0.68. You should have been able to see the oll skip, if you didn't try predicting oll for easy faces (if its a skip, see if the pll will be skipped too)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 1, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> HOW?? 1.84 2x2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F' R U F


I got 0.449


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I got 0.449


I gott 0.43


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Did you do it on stackmat?
> 
> Try one looking these kinds of scrambles (4, 5 movers). You can definitely get sub-1 on this one.


I did it on The Cube App


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

oh so you learning pbl rn?


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 3, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> oh so you learning pbl rn?


yeah i do i 2x2 with Weird -Ortega I'm sure nobody but you solve a layer then do oll and pll I invented it


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 3, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> yeah i do i 2x2 with Weird -Ortega I'm sure nobody but you solve a layer then do oll and pll I invented it


That's called lbl, and a bunch of people use it


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 3, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> That's called lbl, and a bunch of people use it


ok


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Aluminum (Jun 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-02
single: 24.36

Time List:
1. 24.36 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D F' D R' D R B' D' U R



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PLL SKIP WITH NO AUF RECON VERY SOON


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 3, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-02
> single: 24.36
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Oh no! I forgot my solution


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 20, 2022)

Done learning pbl!


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 20, 2022)

2x2 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
avg of 5: 9.43

Time List:
1. 9.35 U2 R' F' U' F' U R2 F' U 
2. 9.89 U F2 R U F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' 
3. (17.67[Did wrong pbl alg ]) F2 U2 F' U F2 R2 U' F2 U2 
4. 9.06 U F' R2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F 
5. (8.92) F R' F U2 F' U2 R U2 F' R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 20, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> 2x2 ao5
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-20
> avg of 5: 9.43
> ...


Ortega?


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Ortega?


Yup


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 20, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Yup


Not lbl


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 23, 2022)

New 2x2!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 23, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> New 2x2!


What brand is it?


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 23, 2022)

Moyu 
its this guy https://speedcubeshop.com/products/mofang-jiaoshi-meilong-magnetic-2x2?variant=31812914184305


----------



## Aluminum (Jun 26, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> Moyu
> its this guy https://speedcubeshop.com/products/mofang-jiaoshi-meilong-magnetic-2x2?variant=31812914184305


It’s a pretty good 2x2


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 12, 2022)

Update: I have a comp on the 14th of next month!
Its Oregon Championships 2022!
Max Park is gonna be there too, hope to see some of you!


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 15, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-15
single: 21.50
NO WAY
Time List:
1. 21.50 U' F' U' B2 D B2 R2 U F2 D R2 D R2 F' U2 R2 B U' L' D'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 16, 2022)

You and @Anthony Tindal are all alone now............


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 16, 2022)

yeah..


----------



## gsingh (Jul 16, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> yeah..


sorry


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

*all aalone in what? *


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 16, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> yeah..


sorry.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> *all aalone in what? *


In that stupid otter clan. They broke up because of the ducks' awesomeness.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> that stupid otter clan


Otters aren't stupid. They are actually superior to ducks when it comes to brain capacity. I have yet to see a duck Crack open a mollusk with a rock! And otters are cute


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Otters aren't stupid. They are actually superior to ducks when it comes to brain capacity. I have yet to see a duck Crack open a mollusk with a rock! And otters are cute


ducks are intelligent too


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> ducks are intelligent too


This is also true. Lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 17, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> ducks are intelligent too


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 19, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Otters aren't stupid. They are actually superior to ducks when it comes to brain capacity. I have yet to see a duck Crack open a mollusk with a rock! And otters are cute


although ducks are quite smart ,otters are smarter


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 19, 2022)

Aluminum said:


> although ducks are quite smart ,otters are smarter


Otters love ice cubes.


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Otters love ice cubes.


----------



## Aluminum (Aug 9, 2022)

Can someone explsin why im not on the regristration list? I paid before the cutoff and everything.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 9, 2022)

maybe you got there to late. I think it is in order of who's registration is received first. maybe, I don't know.


----------



## Aluminum (Aug 10, 2022)

Update: I have a comp in seattle and regristration starts in 4 minutes lol





Bellevue Cubing for Children's 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org




all the details


----------

